# Electronic issues on breaking



## Marko Živković (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, sometimes when i break hard my lights, radio and electric power steering give out for about half a second, electrician had a look and claims the alternator was charging well, battery is new and had it checked and it performed as it should on all tests. Any ideas what could it be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Obviously there probably is some electrical connector that is loose. The prime suspects are the battery terminal connectors; disconnect them and clean the terminals/battery posts real good with a wire brush and baking soda/water. Inspect the negative battery cable ground point at the engine block for tightness and oxidation. Inspect all electrical connections at the alternator.


----------



## Marko Živković (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you on your quick reply. I will check and report when I'm done.


----------

